# Capping a 1 1/2 PVC drain line



## Tmiz19 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have removed a jacuzzi that was outside of the bathroom footprint. The drain is running horizontally through a 2x10 joist bay. The termination point sits approx. 2 inches from the top of the joist. I am unable to put a 90 on it and cap it. Can I install a fernco cap on horizontal run or should I reinstall a ptrap and then Fernco it. Or none of the above. Thanks


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Tmiz19 said:


> I have removed a jacuzzi that was outside of the bathroom footprint. The drain is running horizontally through a 2x10 joist bay. The termination point sits approx. 2 inches from the top of the joist. I am unable to put a 90 on it and cap it. Can I install a fernco cap on horizontal run or should I reinstall a ptrap and then Fernco it. Or none of the above. Thanks


 
Intro:laughing:


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

better get to the intro section and introduce yourself before the sharks smell blood lmao


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Tmiz19 said:


> I have removed a jacuzzi that was outside of the bathroom footprint. The drain is running horizontally through a 2x10 joist bay. The termination point sits approx. 2 inches from the top of the joist. I am unable to put a 90 on it and cap it. Can I install a fernco cap on horizontal run or should I reinstall a ptrap and then Fernco it. Or none of the above. Thanks


I would call a plumber.:thumbup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Just put some duct tape over it, or you can use some styrofoam to plug it

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Crimp it by folding it into two..... then get a pair of vise grips to clamp er down


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Tmiz19 said:


> I have removed a jacuzzi that was outside of the bathroom footprint. The drain is running horizontally through a 2x10 joist bay. The termination point sits approx. 2 inches from the top of the joist. I am unable to put a 90 on it and cap it. Can I install a fernco cap on horizontal run or should I reinstall a ptrap and then Fernco it. Or none of the above. Thanks


WTF 
KIND OF A QUESTION IS THIS​ 
you a plumber?​


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

None of the above.....:laughing:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Rape!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I just unclogged my kitchen sink with a plunger ya I am a hack at my house


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Crimp it by folding it into two..... then get a pair of vise grips to clamp er down


 
Works best if you get the largest torch possible and just melt the end of the pipe to close it in... Us PLUMBERS us this method all the time:thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Turd Chaser said:


> Works best if you get the largest torch possible and just melt the end of the pipe to close it in... Us PLUMBERS us this method all the time:thumbup:


*Dam ....I was leaving the final steps out of the process that we do .... now he knows everything *


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

i think this guy went running for the hills.:laughing:


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

Turd Chaser said:


> Works best if you get the largest torch possible and just melt the end of the pipe to close it in... Us PLUMBERS us this method all the time:thumbup:



what kind of warranty to you provide for this method?:nuke:


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

boatcaptplumber said:


> i think this guy went running for the hills.:laughing:


 
good


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Turd Chaser said:


> Works best if you get the largest torch possible and just melt the end of the pipe to close it in... Us PLUMBERS us this method all the time:thumbup:


Dont forget to wrap a scarf around your face if you choose to do this method!:thumbsup:


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

I had the same problem last week......liquid nails will get the job done right, make sure it's the clear stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tmiz19 said:


> I have removed a jacuzzi that was outside of the bathroom footprint. The drain is running horizontally through a 2x10 joist bay. The termination point sits approx. 2 inches from the top of the joist. I am unable to put a 90 on it and cap it. Can I install a fernco cap on horizontal run or should I reinstall a ptrap and then Fernco it. Or none of the above. Thanks


Use a 11/2x2"ABS reducer and a piece of 2"PVC about 3" long with a 2"ABS test cap. That will work better for your application, upsizing the drain line always seems to help, good luck bro!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Use a 11/2x2"ABS reducer and a piece of 2"PVC about 3" long with a 2"ABS test cap. That will work better for your application, upsizing the drain line always seems to help, good luck bro!


That works good, just be very sure to liberally apply ABS glue to the ABS reducer, and PVC glue to the 2" PVC, before joining them together.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> That works good, just be very sure to liberally apply ABS glue to the ABS reducer, and PVC glue to the 2" PVC, before joining them together.


No. No the abs glue goes on the pvc


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Is this thread still going? Really? :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Miguel said:


> Is this thread still going? Really? :laughing:


Its been slow here lately

only entertainment we have :laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

why cap it?Free air


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

Do they make a big enough sharkbite cap he can use?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> why cap it?Free air


Um... yeah but everytime they flush a toilet it will create negative pressure in the house, which will eventually cause the whole house to implode and disappear alltogether! Then, once it completely loses stability and goes supernova he'll have an infinite vacuum on his hands that will not only forever alter the zone, but also the space/time continuum as we know it forever!

For pete's sake Richard don't you know anything about "black hole string theory"?!?

I'll make it the primary topic of my upcoming webinar.

Check your PM inbox when you wake up yesterday, as I will send you the link when I head back to the future...

Too far?
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

I thought the only way you could do this was with a concrete pump. About 10 yards ought to do it!


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

you guys are just over complicating the matter, just use duct tape.The duct tape has to be the camouflage kind.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Just slide a rubber on it.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Got a complaint about this thread. OP needs to post an intro. When that happens this thread will be re opened.


----------

